
A Billion Holes Can Make a Battery - sjcsjc
http://www.umdrightnow.umd.edu/news/billion-holes-can-make-battery
======
cheriot
I wish there was a science magazine that would let me follow particular
advancements to know when they announce additional results, begin
manufacturing, etc. I keep seeing optimistic articles on battery tech and I
have know idea if the ideas fizzle out or just are not sexy enough for
continued coverage.

~~~
Xcelerate
I do battery research and even I don't know what happens to most of these
things. I suppose the funding ends and no one continues working on it.

~~~
rdtsc
Battery research has been a constant "just around the corner" thing. Sure
there have been advancements but not the level of expected advancement if you
just read news releases of "breakthrough battery" technologies.

I would guess this is a mix of it being hard to get from a concept to mass
production, i.e. easy prototypes but lots of walls come up when trying to mass
produce it.

------
Rhapso
[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano...](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano.2014.247.html)

------
pistle
Not a watt in sight. What magnitude of energy per cubic volume are they
dealing with? Energy per weight? Most articles like this make moderately
vacuous claims about applications like powering a chip that cures a disease. I
complain about that, but then to not have any inkling of practical
implications and no link to articles??

------
anuragajmera12
Great discovery . may be in near future we will be able to use smart phones
with a battery that will last longer than a week with single recharge

